# Possiveis Tornados em Lagoa - Algarve (24/02/2008)



## ecobcg (10 Abr 2008 às 22:18)

Olá!
Sou novo aqui neste fórum, e gostaria de vos deixar á consideração os 2 videos que fiz em 24/02/2008 aqui na zona de Lagoa - Algarve.
Não são grandes filmagens (1 delas até foi com o telemóvel), mas parece-me que nas duas estaria para formar-se qualquer coisa porreira!!! Infelizmente dissiparam-se....
Alguém me esclareça se de facto de tratou de algo do género!!!


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 23:05)

Olá, bem vindo ao forum.
Videos muito interessantes 

Nesse dia havia realmente muita instabilidade, aqui no forum até houve seguimento especial:
 Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008

A que horas gravaste os videos e mais uma menos a localização exacta de cada um deles?

O Estofex tinha alerta 1 para tornados embora não para aí, mais para o sul de Espanha, mas isso não quer dizer muito. Houve várias células convectivas pelo país e também nessa zona.

Dos dois videos, o primeiro de pior qualidade parece mostrar pelo menos uma funnel cloud, mas como não se vê muito bem, não sei.

O segundo video muito bonito é a zona de uma forte corrente ascendente, com uma wall cloud, é precisamente nestas zonas que se formam os tornados, e no teu video parece que se nota alguma vontade de se desenvolverem funnel cloud's, mas sem sucesso. 

Se os videos fossem de maior duracção seria mais fácil ver se havia rotação na nuvem, etc. No primeiro video não sei, no segundo parece que pouco faltou para se formar qualquer coisa. Bons registos


----------



## Brigantia (10 Abr 2008 às 23:17)

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, e que entrada

Os registos são bons, mas não é possivel tirar conclusões visto serem muito curtos. No primeiro, como disse o Vince, parace tratar-se de um funnel could.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Abr 2008 às 23:35)

O primeiro video foi gravado da minha casa, mesmo em Lagoa, por volta das 11:20h. A formação deslocava-se de Sudoeste para Nordeste. A qualidade não é a melhor pois foi filmado de dentro de casa, através da porta da cozinha.

O segundo foi gravado junto ao estacionamento da Praia do Molhe, perto de Ferragudo, com vista para Portimão! Ai cerca das 17:58h.


----------



## vitamos (11 Abr 2008 às 09:37)

Entrada no palácio pela porta principal   

Muito bons registos! BEm vindo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2008 às 20:29)

ecobcg disse:


> O primeiro video foi gravado da minha casa, mesmo em Lagoa, por volta das 11:20h. A formação deslocava-se de Sudoeste para Nordeste. A qualidade não é a melhor pois foi filmado de dentro de casa, através da porta da cozinha.
> 
> O segundo foi gravado junto ao estacionamento da Praia do Molhe, perto de Ferragudo, com vista para Portimão! Ai cerca das 17:58h.



Bem-vindo ao fórum, mais um algarvio , nesse dia o Algarve encontrava-se em alerta amarelo devido à precipitação e à ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2008 às 12:44)

Bem-vindo
Bom registo
O nosso país tem andado muito tornádico ultimamente


----------



## shaleim (25 Ago 2008 às 13:33)

Olá
Vi o teu post.

De facto lembro-me desse dia.

Estava em casa, em Portimão, na zona da Caldeira do Moinho e de repente parecia que um comboio estava a atravessar a rua. Corri para a varanda e parecia o fim do mundo!!! Olhei para cima e vi as nuvens numa rotação muito rápida e em espiral. Apesar dos meus parcos conhecimentos, julgo que se tratou de um início de tornado.


----------

